

Minefold (YC W12) is powering down - Kenan
http://blog.minefold.com/post/62013928578

======
anthonyb
For me it was the opposite - I was quite happy to pay, but didn't have enough
control of, or visibility into, what was going on on the server.

I set up a minefold instance for my daughter and her friends to play on,
having previously spent time setting up and maintaining a custom server for
her and her friends. Unfortunately, disputes between kids tend to escalate
into all out war unless you can monitor and keep a lid on things, so Minefold
wasn't the answer either.

------
manlycode
If you liked Minefold, I'm working on a service called Pickaxe
([http://get.pickaxe.io](http://get.pickaxe.io)) that's in a similar vein.
It's not up and running yet, BUT you can still register to be eligible to
beta-test it (for free) when it's available.

[http://get.pickaxe.io](http://get.pickaxe.io)

~~~
chrislloyd
Good luck! Homepage looks great.

------
lowglow
Hey Chris and Dave, This is Dan. I'd love for you to come on Techendo
([http://techendo.co/](http://techendo.co/)) and have me interview you about
your experiences running minefold. I think you've seen a lot and have a lot to
share with other entrepreneurs who are trying their own thing now.

------
Debugreality
Better luck next time guys. Unfortunately they don't always work out. Nice
exit note.

Game development and game related development is pretty tough market to crack
unfortunately.

------
CrazedGeek
Aww, I liked Minefold a lot. I think it was a tad too expensive, though: for
my own uses, it was a good order of magnitude cheaper to rent a "normal"
server. Still sad to see it go.

------
iancarroll
I loved Minefold. Sadly, I never got to fully use it. It was a great way to
play with some friends though. It sucks they shut it down.

------
speeq
Sad to see another great Minecraft host go down. Minefold and CloudCrafting
were the only two hosts which offered hourly servers.

------
andrewflnr
Gawd, freemium is one thing, but it takes some balls to tell a for-profit
company, "yeah, your product is great, you just need to make the whole thing
free." I understand being accustomed to things being free on teh intarwebs,
since I am as well, but do people not take the half-second necessary to
realize that it has to be paid for _somehow_ , or it doesn't happen at all?
What fraction of the population is really this dumb?

------
kunle
Chris and Dave are a class act. Sad to see em go.

